# 15 Gallon Column -- What have you done?



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

I had one for a little while. The height bothered me every time i wanted to do anything at the substrate. Switched to a 20 long after a month or so.

I always had this imagined idea of a big piece of driftwood tapering down into the substrate like underwater roots, covered in moss. Never found a suitable piece of driftwood.

Heres a video of how i had it set up for a little while:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qM1S2u6Ynj0\

The stock 8w bulb was growing DHG just fine, no signs of carpeting but it was staying healthy and growing tall. The anubias were sprouting leaves every week or two, and jungle val was taking off towards the surface at a pretty steady rate. Not bad for a stock fixture. My main complaint about: the light was sorta purplish in color.


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

koiboi said:


> Petsmart has the Aqueon 15 Gallon Column Tank on sale for $75 right now, and I'm tempted to get it. Was wondering if any of you have one like it, and if so, what DIY mods did you make on it? I was thinking of doing a nice tall DW piece in the center with maybe Java ferns and moss surrounded by a lawn of HM. I think an HM carpet would look good in that tall of a tank since it's taller than HC. I wanted to give it a scape that would look nice from all 4 sides so it won't have a "front" or "back". I'd probably ditch the HOB for a canister, but what do you guys think of the lighting? It has a 12" 8w T5 bulb, but I'd probably want to add more, and since I just put a pressurized CO2 system on my other tank I'd get shot and divorced in that order if I try to buy another one. So DIY on that for now. Thoughts?
> 
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11390248


I am about to buy my second 15column for my shrimp tank. I modified the light hood on my current 15 and added two 13watt 6500k CFLs bulbs to it and a 8000k t5 bulb (stock bulb is a spare now). I'll take some pics of the hood mod today for you. I have a Aquaclear mini on mine right now and it does great, but I am going to pressurized CO2 soon and getting 2 Fluval 106 canisters for the tanks. I have all live plants right now and they are growing very well with the added lights. Here is the latest pic of my tank (bit hazy, I had just rescaped it):










For my shrimp tank I bought a 50lb bag of Black Diamond blasting sand for my substrate and will have some driftwood for the setup. roud:

Here are the hood mods for added lights:













































Today's FTS:


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

To be honest, I'd make it into a planted riparium. Perfect dimensions for a smaller riparium setup. You could get a really beautiful setup going in a tank like this.

For lighting, you can get a good single bulb T5HO fixture for cheap from local or online hydroponics stores (around $35). Another option would be to buy some $6 clip on lamps.


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Oba those pics are just what I was looking for. I was thinking along those lines, and I can bet you I would have forgotten to drill holes in the top for releasing the heat! Now to start negotiating with the land lubber for another tank...


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> To be honest, I'd make it into a planted riparium. Perfect dimensions for a smaller riparium setup. You could get a really beautiful setup going in a tank like this.
> 
> For lighting, you can get a good single bulb T5HO fixture for cheap from local or online hydroponics stores (around $35). Another option would be to buy some $6 clip on lamps.


I don't think a T5HO exists that will fit inside 13"


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

koiboi said:


> Thanks Oba those pics are just what I was looking for. I was thinking along those lines, and I can bet you I would have forgotten to drill holes in the top for releasing the heat! Now to start negotiating with the land lubber for another tank...


Don't worry, I did forget to drill holes until I saw the hood deforming! Oppppssssss. :hihi:
The only different I see is that I loose a tiny bit more water because of the holes since the heat in making an air current (you can see the intake holes I drilled on the bottom).


----------



## robkonz (Jan 28, 2013)

Obakemono can you give links to the parts you used to add the lights.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Hmmmm i was looking at this tank a few weeks ago. Was interested in making it into one of those bonsai tree scapes with some shrimp.


----------



## Chickie_online (Jan 8, 2014)

This post is old but is anyone still active on it? 
I want to do the same but need some advice.


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2014)

I've got one. I'm new to the hobby, so I probably can't be much help. I'm using gravel over dirt and have RCS, white clouds, and ramshorn snails in it. I put in a BuildMyLED 12 inch Dutch Planted light, in addition to the fluorescent.


----------



## Alex'sCritters (Sep 15, 2015)

Old thread but here's my tank.


----------

